# lost world reptiles selly oak



## liz200898 (Oct 13, 2008)

does anybody know if this shop is still there or if its no more?


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

i dont know if you mean the lost world reptiles in kent but if so yes it is still there it is based in teynam near sittingbourne havent been there in a while though but i know they have some nice royals


----------



## liz200898 (Oct 13, 2008)

nah there was supposed to be a place with the same name in selly oak in brum but i think its gone now, shame kents too far away!


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

gone I think

shirley aquatics is probably the closest.


----------

